# Kindle 3 Frozen in the middle of reset



## Mod (Mar 2, 2012)

My kindle 3 froze while resetting. It's stuck with the progress bar not moving. What should I do? Holding the power switch does nothing. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

This happened to my K3.  I contacted Kindle CS and they suggested a couple of things...nothing worked.  They called it a "terminal fail" and sent me a replacement ASAP!  I would call KCS if I were you.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you tried just connecting it to your computer using your USB cord and letting it sit for a couple hours?  I had mine finish a reboot once after the new KindleDX had frozen in the middle of a reboot.  Customer Service was sending me a new one, but mine fixed itself while just sitting attached to my computer Calibre program for two hours.  It still runs fine to this day.  Weird huh?


----------

